# 2008 mock up



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

on nbadraft.net, some of these guys i've never heard of.


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Thats because its in 2008.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

rainman said:


> on nbadraft.net, some of these guys i've never heard of.



like who....if you want to learn about them, post their names and perhaps some of us can give you a scouting report....


----------



## MusaSK (Jun 24, 2006)

Who is this OJ Mayo guy? I hear he is the next TJ Ford.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I know most of those players I can help you out if you need any info.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Ghost said:


> I know most of those players I can help you out if you need any info.


anyone with a european sounding name.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

The only international players i know is Alex Ajinca and Nicholas Batum.

People are predicting Alex as a Garnett like type player and Batum as the a Bryant or Joe Johnson like type player. 

The rest I know nothing of:
Ante Tomic
Mamadou Samb
Artem Zabelin
Alexey Shved 
Nikola Dragovic 
Vitor Tatsch


----------



## barbosa10 (Jan 9, 2004)

Vitor Tasch is a best brazilian prospect since Tiago Splitter.

In fact Vitor did the same Tiago did went to development his basketball in europe.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

barbosa10 said:


> Vitor Tasch is a best brazilian prospect since Tiago Splitter.
> 
> In fact Vitor did the same Tiago did went to development his basketball in europe.




Did he impress in the U-20 World Championships like Tiago did at just 17?


----------



## barbosa10 (Jan 9, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> Did he impress in the U-20 World Championships like Tiago did at just 17?


Tiago impress at Americas U-20 Championship and in the same year he went to Indy FIBA World Championship... but what happend was Brazil hasn´t great center at time... nowadays Brazil has 3/4 center outside NBA (Nenê / Araújo)

Vitor has great future just have a look into his statitics at spanish U-20 tournament ...

I also will be not surprised if in a few weeks name like Paulo "Paulão" Prestes and Jhoman Zamora apeers on the mock...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Nikola Dragovic announced a few days ago that he's going to UCLA. He'll be playing for us starting this fall. It's a great late addition to a good squad. He's been compared to a young Peja, and he's put up pretty good #'s despite very inconsistent playing time.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Kevin Love made his choice of UCLA today, i can hear the tarheel fans right now saying he isnt that good anyway. on to the 2008 draft where Love is projected to the celtics with the 7th pick by nbadraft.net. to me he sort of gives you what an elton brand does, comparing same age of course, maybe a scott may. brand went 1st a few years back, may was late lottery. my take is if Love stays at UCLA for a couple of years he could get into that top half dozen based on talent and the fact that not too man guys his size ever really had his skill set. does a lack of great athletecism outway that, feel free to weigh in.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I feel he will be a poor-mans Elton Brand with Zach Randolph like athlecism.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Kevin Love isnt athletic but his post moves more than make up for it.

My only concern is his knees.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Kevin Love isnt athletic but his post moves more than make up for it.
> 
> My only concern is his knees.


How would you compare Love to Humphries when Kris was still a college prospect?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Gilgamesh said:


> How would you compare Love to Humphries when Kris was still a college prospect?



i could probably come up with several comparisons for love, humphries wouldnt be one of them.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Love has a much more advanced Basketball IQ. He simply has a basketball brain.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Love has a much more advanced Basketball IQ. He simply has a basketball brain.


It always helps to have an NBA dad.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It always helps to have an NBA dad.


really the classic case of how far you can go on fundamentals, of course he is not just a big stiff, his coordination, hands and vision are superb, i think when people talk about athletic ability they focus too much on vertical and speed. sizewise he's right there with guys like nick collison, elton brand, sean may, al jefferson, even amare stoudemire. all pretty much in the 6-8 w/o shoes category. i think he would be wise to spend more than one year at Ucla, get trimmed down a little and show that his game can translate to higher levels than just highschool.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

you may not know Mantas Kalnietis, currently ranked #35. He's a Lithuanian guy, has turned 20 a week ago. A PG, very fast and with nice jump, which is so unusual for Lith guards. Main strengths are: 
- his court vision, sometimes his passes remind me of Jasikevicius, quite out of this world sometimes.
- his defence and ability to steal. When combined with his speed and jumping abilities, this often ends with a marvelous dunk. I remember his first ever euroleague game this season, he just took the ball at his own 3pt line, speeded to the other end and finished by slamming it down with his back to the basket.
- his dribbling and penetration, he never seems to have a hard time crossing the center line, unlike another guy from Lith NT, Gustas. He often penetrates to the basket dragging a couple of defenders with him and then simply passes the ball to the guy at 3pt line who is left free.

his weakness is shooting. though he has impressed people in Lithuania with some incredible shots, his percentage isn't that good.

btw, if this is also a benefit, he's a total showman. After Lith NT exhibition games in Lithuania he became a favorite player of many fans because of his crazy style of play.

And finally, participating in World Championship for Lithuania being just 20 means something, doesn't it? Those of you who will watch Lithuania playing, he should be wearing #10. Hope he gets at least 15 minutes per game.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

oh, and here is that dunk in his debut games in euroleague i was talking about:

http://rapidshare.de/files/28622409/kalnietis.avi.html


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

LOve is never going to be a star in the NBA, maybe a good role player that's it.


----------

